

Mars Rover Finds Stronger Potential for Life - adamlvs
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/09/science/-stronger-signs-of-life-on-mars.html

======
cratermoon
Ugh no. "three sets of things must be present.... Five basic elements: carbon,
oxygen, hydrogen, phosphorus and nitrogen."

That would be _Earthlife_ , but there's no requirement they be present for
life generally.

~~~
anigbrowl
It's not like we have any other models right now, is it?

~~~
cratermoon
We don't have any current _examples_ , no, but Gerald Feinberg and Robert
Shapiro's book _Life Beyond Earth_[1], though published in 1980, gives a
variety of provocative suggestions about what life other than earthlife might
look like, and how we could detect it.

[1] [https://cmdev.com/isbn/0688036422](https://cmdev.com/isbn/0688036422)

